# Smok v8 stick baby kit



## wihann (10/7/17)

Who has the smok stick v8 baby in stock in the jhb pta region?
Thank you

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael killerby (20/1/18)

I have a rainbow smok stick v8 with the big baby beast, come with box.. 
few scratches here and there but works perfect, I still use it. Asking R400


----------

